# "Action" sports. post your photos and C&C



## jpeters

I was scanning threw the Sports threads and did not see a more communal "Action" sports thread. Lets see the work that you are the most proud of and maybe the work you need some help with.

Heres one, I cant get them to show.


Mountain biking is what I really enjoy shooting so I decided that's what I will show for now. comments?


----------



## Goontz

No picture showing.


----------



## jpeters

Does flickr do this to everyone?


----------



## Goontz

People post here via flickr all the time. You'll need to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags.


----------



## polymoog

jpeters said:


> Heres one, I cant get them to show.
> Does flickr do this to everyone?



Here you go :








(Right click a pic, choose Properties, and you'll see the full path to the file)


----------



## jpeters

Ah I see thank you.
















Now were talking, again C&C?


----------



## Goontz

There ya go. Cool shots!


----------



## twozero

so would that be a one-footed unturndown or invert? is the foot off because of the larger frame? either way i like that! (i'm a bmx'er, btw)

i'll have to post up some of my stuff, but here is one...


----------



## jpeters

Different people call it different things but its a unturndown. the foot comes off because of the frame size. BMX is rad I want to see more of your stuff.


----------



## jpeters

I get bored with shooting the same places over and over again, so I try to mix it up a bit, but where the riding is good is where the riders are stoked and I think that makes for the best photos.


----------



## twozero

I hate shooting the same places over and over. Unfortunately, since we somewhat recently got a public skatepark, most everyone has been riding there. Anytime we try to get out and ride some street, we get busted.

Also, in Eastern Tennessee we rarely have deep blue skies which is real bummer...
















Don't mind the massive "signature/watermark" that was a bad phase....


----------



## twozero

I'm also noticing how bland these shots look on my computer at work....hmmmm.....  They have very little contrast and saturation, gotta check out my save settings at home.


----------



## gsgary

Here's a few of mine in no order, not my best


----------



## jpeters

Quite a verity of shots you have there. I like the one looking down at the horse in the water. Good comp and just a photo I personally have not seen before.



> I hate shooting the same places over and over. Unfortunately, since we somewhat recently got a public skatepark, most everyone has been riding there. Anytime we try to get out and ride some street, we get busted.
> 
> Also, in Eastern Tennessee we rarely have deep blue skies which is real bummer...



Thats the thing about riding photos, you are at the whim of your riders. Shooting street is skechy, you have to be very mobil.

I like the first image in that set. although I wish his tires were clearing the pillar just so we could have that separation and I think it would make the shadow on the left stronger as well.


----------



## kajiki

I agree with JD about the equestrian shot from above, nice and dynamic.






comments or suggestions please?


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## FilmaTroy




----------



## Scott982

1.





2.


----------



## scubabear6

I don't normally take alot of sports shots but here are a few.


----------



## rom4n301

love that second bike shot.. lighting, colors.. just awesome!!!


----------



## jpeters

This is the first biking shot I have been able to take sense I moved. Things are slowly coming together. 

On a side note, I know my flickr is confusing about it, My name is not JD, but Jason and a lot of people call me JP.


----------



## jpeters

I really want to start shooting more BMX


----------



## silentfallen

This is something i have always thought of doing but have never made the plunge into.. maybe when the snows gone


----------



## jpeters

kajiki said:


> I agree with JD about the equestrian shot from above, nice and dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments or suggestions please?



For how you shot it and what it is I like it. OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## jaypee67




----------



## Rekd

Here's a couple shots of Hal Strauss, World Champion National Freestyle Motocross. 






and






:lmao:


----------



## pmcbrier

These were taken with a Canon s5is.   It was a good day.


----------



## Heck




----------



## Many Hats

gsgary- These are not you best images??  These are amazing!!  What are you shooting with and where are you positioned? Dog agility and horse steeplechase shots look like you're almost under the jumps!  As I said, amazing shots!


----------



## rom4n301

jaypee67- those last 2 skate shots are awesome!!!!!!!!!! back crook=awesomeness


----------



## robertwsimpson

does whiffle ball count?


----------



## txphotog

Be easy on me here. This was taken with a 17-85 USM IS lens which is obviously not the right lens for sports, but I tried anyway. Only the 2nd time I ever shot football with a still camera. Camera was an Xti.


----------



## thekyle




----------



## AtlPikMan

Tried My hand at Soccer last weekend...


----------



## Adam934MX

This is a 2 page spread in the newest Racer X.






Here's the video from the crash and me almost getting hit right after a fresh knee surgery.


----------



## robertwsimpson

>



AMAZING


----------



## Atlas77

Wow, Jpeters. I never thought id see someone from pinkbike on TPF. 

I always love your shots.


----------



## TheCoolerKing

kajiki said:


> I agree with JD about the equestrian shot from above, nice and dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comments or suggestions please?


This is pretty sweet.

Whats your exposure info?


----------



## kajiki

it's scanned from film so my slightly faulty memory says (approx)

1/30th at 5.6?

100asa Fuji RDP? 24mm lens

what does 'old school' mean?


----------



## lemondropdude

My first try at shooting some Water Polo, C&C please


----------



## kajiki

robertwsimpson said:


> AMAZING
Click to expand...

 
dressed for soccer but the expressions say 'full contact martial arts'?


----------



## kajiki

lemondrop

is this an outdoor pool?


----------



## lemondropdude

kajiki said:


> lemondrop
> 
> is this an outdoor pool?


yes it is


----------



## kajiki

I was kinda wondering what you focused on in the polo pix. I've never been fortunate enough to shoot it outdoors. Much less on anything less grainy than Kodak EES....


----------



## SonyShooterA200

These are from earlier this year....


----------



## CW Jones

Couple of mine.


----------



## molested_cow

Fund raising wrestling event:


----------



## molested_cow

Red Bull Soap Box Derby Race in Atlanta:


----------



## jpeters

Atlas77 said:


> Wow, Jpeters. I never thought id see someone from pinkbike on TPF.
> 
> I always love your shots.



I am around here every once in a while, mountain biking photos are not everything... or at least I think so.


Thanks!


----------



## Atlas77

jpeters said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jpeters. I never thought id see someone from pinkbike on TPF.
> 
> I always love your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am around here every once in a while, mountain biking photos are not everything... or at least I think so.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

 
No problem, I switch from PB to TPF. Ive found that mtb shots arent everything according to your flickr.


----------



## jpeters




----------



## hossmaster




----------



## mtn_rider1407

Cool pic of the Toyota, looks like he needs a locker though!


----------



## hossmaster

mtn_rider1407 said:


> Cool pic of the Toyota, looks like he needs a locker though!



he needs two


----------



## Hooligan Dan

Some shots from tonight's Cal vs. UOP hoops.


----------



## hossmaster

Couple from the car crunch at the local Toys for Tot's charity event.  Too bad the weather didn't cooperate:thumbdown:


----------



## DUSTYLENZ

here are some of mine from the SNORE  Rage At The River race 






































from baja 1000

















and a few from yesterday


----------



## Rekd

Dusty, your stuff's not *that *good. Don't bother with defacing them. Really.

I skipped over the ones that look like crap from all the logos being plastered all over them. 

Seriously, if you want people to look at your stuff, don't do that. Especially if you want people to comment on them.

I wouldn't worry about people stealing them in such small format. There's *a lot* better photos here at TPF than yours and they don't make them look like **** by splattering them with a million times with their logos. Tone it down some, eh?


----------



## petereoin

Here are a few of mine


























Thanks for looking


----------



## Rekd

Nice, clean shots! All very clear and they pop nicely. Great variety as well. 

Love the bikes! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gsgary

petereoin said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Nice shots is #2 at Dundrod ?


----------



## petereoin

Hi Gary,

# 2 was taken at the Kells road race


----------



## gsgary

petereoin said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> # 2 was taken at the Kells road race



That's one i want to go to, been to the NW200


----------



## petereoin

Rekd said:


> Nice, clean shots! All very clear and they pop nicely. Great variety as well.
> 
> Love the bikes! Thanks for sharing.



Hi Rekd,

I think you were commenting on my photos, thanks for looking


----------



## Rekd

petereoin said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, clean shots! All very clear and they pop nicely. Great variety as well.
> 
> Love the bikes! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rekd,
> 
> I think you were commenting on my photos, thanks for looking
Click to expand...


Yes, I was. I loves me some bikes!:mrgreen:


----------



## AtlPikMan

More Of Mine...
WERA Atl


----------



## Rekd

Speaking of some bikes... Here's a few from the AFXMA Amateur Freestyle event at Pala Raceway in San Diego recently. All these guys (except 1, Ronnie Faisst) are amateurs.

This was my first event shoot with the 7D and while they are not great shots, they're good for me all things considered. They don't pop very well, the focus isn't very good and the settings were way off. Damn n00bies! (It was my first time using anything on a DSLR besides Sports Mode.) 

C&C always welcome.

1: Ronnie Faisst Backflip Heal Clicker





2: Backflip One Hander Seat Grab





3: The Captain Morgan





4: One Hander Seat Grab





5: Kiss of Death





6: One Hander Seat Grab


----------



## AtlPikMan

Cool..The DC/ Journeys BackYard Skate Show came to my local mall. Heres a few from the event...It was a overcast day, so no blue skies...
















Rob Dyrdek was there..


----------



## rom4n301

@dustylenz- those shots from the race are really good!! definitely captured the action well.

these shot doesnt really do this spot to much justice although there really isnt to much justice to be given but that hubba is really steap.


----------



## DUSTYLENZ

rom4n301 said:


> @dustylenz- those shots from the race are really good!! definitely captured the action well.



THANKS
i had a great time shooting that race.

im getting ready to shoot one on thursday and the other half of the race i will be in a car as the navigator


----------



## gsgary

Here's a few of my bike shots


----------



## Macc

1024x versions are linked below..

*Football*





1024x





1024x

*Mountain Biking*





1024x





1024x

Chris


----------



## JackRabbit

Rekd said:


> Dusty, your stuff's not *that *good. Don't bother with defacing them. Really.
> 
> I skipped over the ones that look like crap from all the logos being plastered all over them.
> 
> Seriously, if you want people to look at your stuff, don't do that. Especially if you want people to comment on them.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about people stealing them in such small format. There's *a lot* better photos here at TPF than yours and they don't make them look like **** by splattering them with a million times with their logos. Tone it down some, eh?



Can't say I disagree on bit


----------



## itznfb

Couple from last summer....


----------



## kundalini




----------



## lemondropdude

C&C Please


----------



## kajiki

Lemondrop

hmmm 

where's the subject, exposure, sharpness, are all things I would be looking at here.

The last one although underexposed at least has a bit of separation between the background and the subject. 

Second one I appeciate you're showing how high the guy is from the bowl, straighten it up a bit, clone out the wires, not certain what you can do about the blown out sky.

First one - the sbject is lost in the background. Get in tight. 

There's a good reason that so many sk8 togs use flash


----------



## fausto66




----------



## kajiki

AtlPikMan said:


> More Of Mine...
> WERA Atl


 
This is an interesting shot, and would have been worth moving the toolbox around a little to get a better perspective. What is known as an incidental. Could quite easily be restaged another time


----------



## keith foster

Good thread!  Some amazing shots here.
Here is my contribution, sorry to change sports on you.


----------



## AlexColeman

One of the first, with my D3S, not much chance to shoot anything serious. 

Shot with my D90, kind of apropos, our school's mascot is the mountain lion, and this is going as a photo for the frontsheet of the yearbook.





You can really see the difference between the 3S and the D90 at high ISOs, these were shot under identical light.

C&C?


----------



## MarkXS

C&C?


----------



## bentcountershaft

My first try at anything sporty:


----------



## AtlPikMan

I cant wait til this years event


----------



## gsgary

AlexColeman said:


> One of the first, with my D3S, not much chance to shoot anything serious.
> 
> Shot with my D90, kind of apropos, our school's mascot is the mountain lion, and this is going as a photo for the frontsheet of the yearbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see the difference between the 3S and the D90 at high ISOs, these were shot under identical light.
> 
> C&C?



I couldn't believe at first that shot 1 was a D3S looks more like a shot from a D40, lots of practise needed 
shot 2 you missed focus


----------



## CoRNDoG R6

Here's my "action" shot. Picture i took a couple of weeks ago of a friend of mine when we went canyon riding.


----------



## AlexColeman

gsgary said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first, with my D3S, not much chance to shoot anything serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe at first that shot 1 was a D3S looks more like a shot from a D40
Click to expand...


Can you point out where I need practice? I would love your sage advice, as you obviously need a personal invite for it, otherwise, you can shut up.


----------



## gsgary

AlexColeman said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first, with my D3S, not much chance to shoot anything serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe at first that shot 1 was a D3S looks more like a shot from a D40
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point out where I need practice? I would love your sage advice, as you obviously need a personal invite for it, otherwise, you can shut
> 
> up.
Click to expand...


You can try working on WB and focus. If i had shot these 2 shots they would have gone in the recycle bin, not a good advert for the new D3S, do you think i can't shoot sport ? ican get a better shot with a 1dmk1 than you can get with a D3S would you like a contest ?
something comes to mind all the gear no idea


----------



## AlexColeman

Focus? I can see the delineation of the pleats of his shorts, and individual cleats from approx. 150 ft. White balance? Sure, it might be easy to shoot daylight on a cricket pitch, try under shoddy football (American) lighting, and you will realize the difficulty of maintaing white. Something comes to mind, none of the gear, and not a clue. C&C from anyone with photographic skill, not angst. Finally, for anyone from England, you figure they would be literate enough to understand only the soccer, not football, image was made with the D3S.


----------



## gsgary

AlexColeman said:


> Focus? I can see the delineation of the pleats of his shorts, and individual cleats from approx. 150 ft. White balance? Sure, it might be easy to shoot daylight on a cricket pitch, try under shoddy football (American) lighting, and you will realize the difficulty of maintaing white. Something comes to mind, none of the gear, and not a clue. C&C from anyone with photographic skill, not angst. Finally, for anyone from England, you figure they would be literate enough to understand only the soccer, not football, image was made with the D3S.



I shoot under bad light, this is bad light but in focus 




here's a football shot


----------



## AlexColeman

Yes it is. Good for you, for knowing what of your shots are in focus. It is a good thing you had an opportunity to prefocus, instead of having to keep up with an actual sport. No rebuttal to any of my other comments? Can an impartial member point out what of my shot is OOF?


----------



## gsgary

AlexColeman said:


> Yes it is. Good for you, for knowing what of your shots are in focus. It is a good thing you had an opportunity to prefocus, instead of having to keep up with an actual sport. No rebuttal to any of my other comments? Can an impartial member point out what of my shot is OOF?



No pre focus


----------



## gsgary

If you can't see what is out of focus you need to see an optician


----------



## AlexColeman

We have a phrase across the pond, and it is nitpicking. Finding one issue, however small, and concentrating on that to the exclusion of any other more important or more valid issue. Consider yourself a nit-pick, and also, I will be sure to nitpick any further of your "advice".

P.S. Just missed your double post, would you take some time out of your busy schedule to circle an OOF area in your superior photo editing program? It's possible the Brits have different standards of sharpness.


----------



## gsgary

AlexColeman said:


> We have a phrase across the pond, and it is nitpicking. Finding one issue, however small, and concentrating on that to the exclusion of any other more important or more valid issue. Consider yourself a nit-pick, and also, I will be sure to nitpick any further of your "advice".
> 
> P.S. Just missed your double post, would you take some time out of your busy schedule to circle an OOF area in your superior photo editing program? It's possible the Brits have different standards of sharpness.




**** off none of it is in focus just because you have a D3S does not mean all your shot are good, these 2 a crap


----------



## AlexColeman

None of it in focus? Can someone else sound off on this? For a 100% crop, I think it is decent, might be one of the reasons I introduced it as a grab shot, not something I shot for sale. We seem to do a lot of backtracking in our argument, please read over the most recent exchange, and maybe then you will be qualified to continue talking to me in this manner. Until then, please be quiet until you can be a useful forum member, and contribute.


----------



## ottor

Here's a few...

1.






2.






3.






Rick


----------



## kajiki

another 'old school' one then

inspired to a great degree by McCabe's shot of Sylvester Mittee






there are several dupes of this floating around and I have a feeling I have scanned one of those and not the original. F1, 28mm. RDP.


----------



## pmcbrier

I think these belong here...  Shot my buddy during a snow storm this past weekend at Snowbird.  Exposure was iso 800, f/7.1, 1/640, 10mm.


----------



## pauliec

Here's a few from Aruba a couple weeks ago --

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## fokker

AlexColeman said:


> None of it in focus? Can someone else sound off on this? For a 100% crop, I think it is decent, might be one of the reasons I introduced it as a grab shot, not something I shot for sale. We seem to do a lot of backtracking in our argument, please read over the most recent exchange, and maybe then you will be qualified to continue talking to me in this manner. Until then, please be quiet until you can be a useful forum member, and contribute.


 
Although he wasn't particularly polite about it, I have to agree with gary on this one. the shot shows good action but it is not in focus (soccer one I am talking about). You needn't be so vehemently defensive of the shot, especially since it is only a 'grab shot'.


contributing to thread:























First go at mountain biking photography:


----------



## CoRNDoG R6

Nice shots FOKKER!!!  thats a funny screen name!

Here's another bike action shot from sunday's ride.


----------



## gsgary

fokker said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of it in focus? Can someone else sound off on this? For a 100% crop, I think it is decent, might be one of the reasons I introduced it as a grab shot, not something I shot for sale. We seem to do a lot of backtracking in our argument, please read over the most recent exchange, and maybe then you will be qualified to continue talking to me in this manner. Until then, please be quiet until you can be a useful forum member, and contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although he wasn't particularly polite about it, I have to agree with gary on this one. the shot shows good action but it is not in focus (soccer one I am talking about). You needn't be so vehemently defensive of the shot, especially since it is only a 'grab shot'.
> 
> 
> contributing to thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First go at mountain biking photography:
Click to expand...


I don't know how you can say that i'm always polite 
can't you remember when he got his D700 ?


----------



## JayLPhoto

sb800 on camera





sb800 right of camera.





natural light only


----------



## CNCO

How do you upload an attachment? Am I too new? I have a few cool shots I'd like to share.


----------



## Augphoto




----------



## Augphoto

CNCO said:


> How do you upload an attachment? Am I too new? I have a few cool shots I'd like to share.


Do you have your image hosted elsewhere?


----------



## JackRabbit

Something I shot real quick while we were hanging out at the shop. Lots of glare everywhere  I removed a lot of it. I think?



Strobist:
Quantaray PZ-1 camera right, 1/4 power.









Shot this at Pala Park. I really like how this one turned out. It is the first picture I shot with my polarized filter. No flashes used except for one on camera just for some fill light on his face.


----------



## CNCO

Anyone???? How do you upload an image?


----------



## CNCO

Augphoto said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you upload an attachment? Am I too new? I have a few cool shots I'd like to share.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your image hosted elsewhere?
Click to expand...



NO. Should I?


----------



## Augphoto

CNCO said:


> Augphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you upload an attachment? Am I too new? I have a few cool shots I'd like to share.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your image hosted elsewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO. Should I?
Click to expand...



You need to upload the pictures to flickr or some other photo hosting site.  Only then can you place you picture here by using it's URL.  I think you can attach photos directly if you are a paying member but, I'm not sure.


----------



## CNCO

The only thing I don't like about flickr is you only get 3 free sets. Did they change that?


----------



## JackRabbit

Lets keep this thread on topic...


----------



## Formatted

JackRabbit said:


> Lets keep this thread on topic...



This is the sports action forum! If you've got photos you want to share just make a new thread, more people will see them and you can get individual C&C I feel as if this thread is surplus to requirement.


----------

